# southern ridge 6/11



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

anyone going to southern ridge on the 11th and 12th?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I might ease down there next weekend, haven't seen Mark and Beverly since East Coast Mud Nats. Gotta get a battery first, mine is toast. Awsome trails there. Maybe he'll fill the pit up to play in if enough people show up. I'll hit up a buddy of mine and see if he wants to go.


----------

